# Have they made any progress on ready mix EZ sand



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

A while ago i was talking to a USG rep and in conversation i said one of the dumbest things i've been asked is why don't they make a ready mix quick dry. He said to me they do. So i asked about it. He said the compound is just like lightweight except there's a yellow liquid you mix into it to make it set up quick. At the time it was almost ready to be marketed. That was 2 years ago and i keep forgeting to ask about it. Anyway i thought this would be interesting to see if theres any feedback.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

I never tried it, but I think I heard someone say they keep it on their truck all the time, and use it as GP or setting as necessary.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

I talked to some USG reps yesterday and told them to check this site out......it would be really cool to have some products reps on here to bounce things off of once in a while.

Nate


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you talking about an accerator cause they do sell it comes in a little tub i mix a pan of 45 set aside. pull a little out to another pan add accelerater and it wii set as fast as ya want. Do the whole patch w one pan of mud 3 coats


----------



## butcherman (Jan 26, 2008)

Apple24 said:


> Are you talking about an accerator cause they do sell it comes in a little tub i mix a pan of 45 set aside. pull a little out to another pan add accelerater and it wii set as fast as ya want. Do the whole patch w one pan of mud 3 coats


No, this was suppose to be regular light weight compound. You put the chemical in the bucket and it works like EZ sand. If you don't use the chemical it's just light weight compound. The accelerator you are talking about is for EZ sand products. Say you are doing a patch. You mix a little 45 in a bucket. Put a scoop on your hawk or pan and mix some accelerator. Do your first coat. That sets up but the bucket is still fresh. This allows you to repeat. 

Lafarge has the rapid coat. Has anyone timed this out. How rapid is the drying? Also keep in mind the original post was over a year ago.


----------

